

Show HN: Sherlock.js - natural language event parser - guptaneil
http://tabule.github.com/Sherlock/

======
guptaneil
I wrote this Javascript library for parsing natural sentences into start and
end dates for creating events a few weeks ago. It is designed for use in
Tabule, which is a homework planner for students, so it is optimized for
creating due dates.

I decided to open source the code to give back to the community and to find
any holes in the parser that I may have missed. Let me know if you find a
sentence that doesn't work! :)

